# Dumbest Decision I've Ever Made? probably not but a REAL close second



## Bankin' On It

So I went out to Lake Livingston today to try a little fishing. I saw shadslinger and Matt early on. Good times. as time went on the lake got more and more rough. so rough that I decided to drop my wife and son off at the dock before heading out to pick up the last jug lines over by the rocks of the dam levy. Bad choice. I got all the way to the jug lines, started to slow down and my motor died. Flooded. Aw ****. I'm 25 feet from the rocks and the waves and wind are pushing me FAST. I try cranking the motor...it started! It died. I try again (now 15 feet from the rocks and closing fast. It started! I throw it in reverse...it died. Bam! I'm on the rocks. My boat parallel to the rocks, high centered and big wave after big wave swamp the boat. I'm praying and bailing! It was futile. The Lord did answer my prayers though and my boat is sitting up on the rocks waiting to be bailed and not sitting on the bottom hopeless.

He also answered my prayers in the form of Robert. Robert came out and gave me a ride back to shore. He is a very kind person. He is even going to give me a lift out there tomorrow so I can bail the boat once these winds and waves die down. It will all be alright thanks to him. I went to Browders to see what could be done and to notify them there is no missing person or anything. I also notified the TRA security guy. Man I hope no one messes with it. I can't really see that happening overnight though.

There were several boats I want to thank in addition to Robert. Before he got there a fella in a white sport boat lent his assistance by bringing me back to shore to make some phone calls. A different fella in a white fishing boat gave me a ride back out there to the boat after the phone calls and another fella in a blue pontoon boat hung out with me while I tried to bail the boat. Thank God for all of you. It was not an emergency but I am convinced these good folks were very concerned and God bless them for it.

Thank you Lord for good people.


----------



## Bankin' On It

It was a first time experience for me. Browders advised me to call 911. I thought that was a bit extreme but they said that's what you do. I didn't. I think I can get it tomorrow.

To add insult to injury I apparently lost my wallet while swimming to a the dock for the last trip. Heh.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Hey I just realized I have my very own fail boat now. Ya know...the fail boat meme. Aw that makes me queezy. I want to laugh but I just grin and feel queezy. Ugh. That's funny too.


----------



## aerigan

Well at least your ok. The boat is replaceable. But I bet it will be just fine and waiting for you to return and get it.


----------



## Swampus

Glad ur ok!!

Bilge pump out?

If so get a good one--I did.

Had a similar event in my old boat (68' Larson) in LL----gates open--cruising to the island--motor died no start--no boats would stop for help--me and the kids--I grabbed the rope and swam/towed that puppy to shore all the while being drawn to the gates!--ended up close enough to the Corp. of Eng. "private" launch to walk it there--they told me to leave--I told them they could go to "somewhere else" and was hitching to my truck/trailer and gonna put it on at their launch--call the cops--don't care--came back and loaded and left--told them Thank You.

:headknock

Be careful Folks--boating is tough at times and need to know how to save the day.


----------



## shadslinger

Dan, that was a tough way to learn how much boat you need on the south end of the lake.
Kind of like taking single motor boats out in the gulf to me.
It's all fun and games running with scissors until someone trips.

A small boat can handle the south end on a calm to light wind, and even make it back to the bank if it the wind kicks up.
However, if one thing goes wrong, and you loose power the trouble comes fast and serious in a small boat out in waves larger than it's made to handle.
Glad you are alright and hope you get your boat back in shape tomorrow.
I will bring a portable bilge pump with me in the morning, so get a hot battery and let's see.


----------



## CFKBig57

Glad you are safe BOI. did you ever think to throw out the anchor? or did that not help?


----------



## Mattsfishin

Glad to hear you are ok. If you need help again call me. The rocks are dangerous on a good day.

Matt


----------



## Whitebassfisher

To say Lake Livingston has my respect is putting it mildly. It may be easy for me to sit here and type this, but try to realize that you and your loved ones are safe and it could have been so much worse.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Thanks everyone. I agree it was an EYE OPENER. I am blessed. My family is safe and didn't go through the experience. I should have followed my instincts. I was at the boat ramp...in the TRUCK...backing into the RAMP. I was backing in to pick up the boat and watch the water from the shore. At the last minute another boater pulled up more prepared than I so I got out of the way for him. While waiting for him to load I thought to myself..."I should just run out real quick before it gets worse and pick up those noodles and just go home. No sense in waiting for this to settle down."...so I parked the truck and took off. Ugh. Sick again hang on..............OK...wait......ugh.

I did throw out the anchor and I believe it helped stabilize the boat when it took on water. 

Shadslinger, my only saving grace is that the battery is in the "top" corner of the boat. It is brand new and the contacts are not submerged. The water comes about 3/4 the way up before it levels off. Do you think it may be strong enough to use?


----------



## shadslinger

Yep, it will move a lot of water on a strong battery. I'll have it with me when I go with megafish in the morning and spank him good, again.


----------



## FishNJeremy

glad you are safe


----------



## Bankin' On It

Great SS. There should be a warning sticker on the side of my boat. DO NOT OPERATE WHILE UNDER THE INFLUENCE OF 2ND HAND DECISIONS.

Thanks FNJ. I'll have pics tomorrow. Memes shortly thereafter. Heh.....ugh....heh.


----------



## Bankin' On It

...4th tequila shot.


Gettin' hot in here too.


----------



## Bankin' On It

I chase it with an ice tea. I call it "The Family Man." HA!


----------



## lx22f/c

Bankin' On It said:


> ...4th tequila shot.
> 
> Gettin' hot in here too.


On the rocks i presume!!!
Lol couldn't resist!!!!

See you in the morning.

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Bankin' On It

lx22f/c said:


> On the rocks i presume!!!
> Lol couldn't resist!!!!
> 
> See you in the morning.
> 
> Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


BWAHAHAHA!!!!!

Man that was good.


----------



## whsalum

Glad you're OK Bankin On It. Some of my greatest days on the water have been on Lake Livingston but some of my wildest have been on her also.The 1st was coming in to Big Johns in a 15ft ouchita with a 40 Merc, sunk her within 75 yards of the bank. The 2nd was in 1986 in May when I was in a 14 ft polar craft with a 20hp Merc, 3 tornadoes passed directly over me between Caney and White Rock.I will never forget that sound if I live to be 100. Fyi=I got the Ouchita to bank, pumped it out and fished it for several more years.Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Bankin' On It

whsalum said:


> Glad you're OK Bankin On It. Some of my greatest days on the water have been on Lake Livingston but some of my wildest have been on her also.The 1st was coming in to Big Johns in a 15ft ouchita with a 40 Merc, sunk her within 75 yards of the bank. The 2nd was in 1986 in May when I was in a 14 ft polar craft with a 20hp Merc, 3 tornadoes passed directly over me between Caney and White Rock.I will never forget that sound if I live to be 100. Fyi=I got the Ouchita to bank, pumped it out and fished it for several more years.Good luck with the recovery.


Aw man that's gotta be terrifying! Thanks whsalum. Somehow hearing others stories is helping me cope. Especially the successful recovery ones! HA! Anyone else please feel free to tell your experience.


----------



## CFKBig57

I remember a couple years back when it got bad out there. it was when SS was still launching from the state park. cant remember what month it was, and i think we were fishing for stripers. Loy will tell ya bout it. all i can remember is us bookin it and waves tall as me.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

Close call. That lake can get ornery real quick. Sometimes, an anchor off the bow can keep you off the rocks. Saved my bacon on a 22 ft sloop in the bay once. Then again, no boat ever sunk when on the beach.


----------



## wwind3

toss up for me between Rayburn and Livingston for roughest---Conroe sucks too-waves come from every direction.

btw -a pontoon can handle some rough stuff---2009-Rayburn McDonalds Million Dollar tourney. Crossed from the dam to Powell Park in 4-5 footers from the west--rode 'em like the bull at Gilleys--full grown Tritons were struggling. Scary day.

Glad you made it---I took a barrel over the bow around 1970 trying to get from the jungle to Bridgeport?. Old style Ranger with 85--had to get into a small creek near Palmettoand beach it-bilge pump ran continuously from the wave and the rain-I got under the console to ride it out---north wind_I swear waves were splashing up on 190...next weekI bought the biggest bilge pump I could find


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Please post up and let us know how your boat is and what the final outcome is.


----------



## Gofish2day

Glad you are OK and hope the boat doesn't have too much damage. Lake Livingston does kick up bad. Glad I did not buy a bass boat and someone on 2Cool convinced me to buy a center console. This might not help in the waves but a good trolling motor can be worth its weight. I know I can make it from Pine Island to Beacon or Browders if I had to going 5mph with the trolling motor alone. This would not work in the waves.


----------



## chase N whites

I would be the guy in the blue pontoon that wouldn't leave the area till you got on the white pontoon an headed to browders, that was a very bad day on the lake I couldn't believe we saw you from paradise cove trolling my buddy said looks like someone's stuck on the rocks so we headed your way to try to assist but it was too late the boat was full.. Glad your alright an I hope your boat made it out alright..


----------



## wwind3

well done coolers----I
broke down 3 yrs ago-had run from Kickapoo to Pine Island-no one on the lake to flag down--ran on troll motor to Beacon Bay-made safe harbor on the last turn of the prop almost. btw-storm coming from the dam-almost got me-was a close call.

Nice to know now we all have some help out there. Good work guys.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Well...maybe I should change the thread title to THE worst decision I've ever made. I went out with Robert this morning with high hopes. Met Matt out there too. He was geared up and ready to lend a hand. SS let me borrow his portable bilge and it seemed like everything was going to work itself out...until we arrived.

Someone stole my boat overnight. We got there at @ 7:30 this morning and it was gone. I spoke with the TRA security guard. He made some calls. Nothing. No one saw it. I can't file my stolen boat report until I get another ID. I will ASAP but I know the reality of it. I can only hope either someone contacts me (I had 1 noodle on the boat with my contact info). I know that's a slim to none chance. They had to swim to the boat just to get to it. If they are going through that trouble they ain't looking for a good Samaritan award.

To all my 2cool buddies: thank you first and foremost. I will post a picture of it with the tx#s. I just put a new sticker good for 2 years. If by chance they think they are going to get 2 years out of it first and bring it out to any of the lakes 2coolers are on I beg you to call me if you spot it. (713) 248-5486. 

'95 Silver aluminium bass tracker Panfish 16 with a 25hp mercury with a pull start and an electronic ignition. It has a front seat steering arrangement with a stick. I haven't seen another like it on Lake Livingston. Like I was saying, I will post a pic with the tx# and I am asking all 2coolers to print the pic and leave it on your boat along with my phone number. 

I know I am still blessed because everyone is safe. I so sick about it though. Man I can't even look at the parking spot I had for it. Ugh.


----------



## Bankin' On It

chase N whites said:


> I would be the guy in the blue pontoon that wouldn't leave the area till you got on the white pontoon an headed to browders, that was a very bad day on the lake I couldn't believe we saw you from paradise cove trolling my buddy said looks like someone's stuck on the rocks so we headed your way to try to assist but it was too late the boat was full.. Glad your alright an I hope your boat made it out alright..


Thank you very much for your assistance. I really appreciate it.


----------



## CFKBig57

Bankin' On It said:


> Well...maybe I should change the thread title to THE worst decision I've ever made. I went out with Robert this morning with high hopes. Met Matt out there too. He was geared up and ready to lend a hand. SS let me borrow his portable bilge and it seemed like everything was going to work itself out...until we arrived.
> 
> Someone stole my boat overnight. We got there at @ 7:30 this morning and it was gone. I spoke with the TRA security guard. He made some calls. Nothing. No one saw it. I can't file my stolen boat report until I get another ID. I will ASAP but I know the reality of it. I can only hope either someone contacts me (I had 1 noodle on the boat with my contact info). I know that's a slim to none chance. They had to swim to the boat just to get to it. If they are going through that trouble they ain't looking for a good Samaritan award.
> 
> To all my 2cool buddies: thank you first and foremost. I will post a picture of it with the tx#s. I just put a new sticker good for 2 years. If by chance they think they are going to get 2 years out of it first and bring it out to any of the lakes 2coolers are on I beg you to call me if you spot it. (713) 248-5486.
> 
> '95 Silver aluminium bass tracker Panfish 16 with a 25hp mercury with a pull start and an electronic ignition. It has a front seat steering arrangement with a stick. I haven't seen another like it on Lake Livingston. Like I was saying, I will post a pic with the tx# and I am asking all 2coolers to print the pic and leave it on your boat along with my phone number.
> 
> I know I am still blessed because everyone is safe. I so sick about it though. Man I can't even look at the parking spot I had for it. Ugh.


Gosh that has to suck. ill be praying for a return of the SS BOI and yall catch the scum that did it.


----------



## chase N whites

Will definitely keep an eye out for the boat, I'm sorry to hear that someone stole it. Its sad to think there are people out there that would do that.. I hope everything works out..


----------



## Bankin' On It

Thanks fellas. I hope other new boaters can learn from this experience. You are on your own on any lake. It is good to have friends on whatever body of water you are on because there is no guarantee there will be an agency to turn to for assistance with boat recovery. ..and camp out at your boat until you can recover it. 

I still have the key so if it's found it will be a no brainer between that, my paperwork and pics. Pics to come.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Man they cleaned me out. I don't even have a fishing rod left.


----------



## whsalum

Don't give up BOI these things have a way of working themselves out.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Yeah. I'm gonna keep my chin up. I'm just so disappointed in my poor decisions. I'm usually smarter than that. Honest. You know that sick feeling you get when you get ripped off. X10. It was all so avoidable but truly unexpected to be gone. Dang it. Some folks man.

I can say for certain I will get another boat...little bigger...probably fiberglass. I love being on the water way too much.


----------



## BullyARed

Things can be replaced, but glad you are safe and back with your family. Thieves suck!


----------



## Bankin' On It

I totally agree BAR. 

Here she is. TX # 8692HM

Please print a copy and keep it on your boat with my number and the TX#. Please call the game warden and then me at (713) 248-5486. Thanks.









:headknock


----------



## Cody C

I would get on texasfishingforum and post for people to keep a look out. Lot more freshwater guys on there than here on 2cool. 

Good luck


----------



## Bankin' On It

shadslinger said:


> *It's all fun and games running with scissors until someone trips.
> 
> A small boat can handle the south end on a calm to light wind, and even make it back to the bank if it the wind kicks up.
> However, if one thing goes wrong, and you loose power the trouble comes fast and serious in a small boat out in waves larger than it's made to handle.*


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Cody C said:


> I would get on texasfishingforum and post for people to keep a look out. Lot more freshwater guys on there than here on 2cool.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## FishNJeremy

Cant believe someone just stole your boat. As long as you and the love ones are safe. Everything else can be replaced later on.


----------



## NanoSkiff

Could it have sunk?


----------



## slabnabbin

Sorry to hear about your boat. Is there any chance it drifted away from the rocks and sank?


----------



## Mattsfishin

There were no signs of anything. No rope, trash, anchors or anything. Next time I am out I will double check with the side scan. You know you can ride along with me sometime if you want. You need to be careful because I WILL do the SS Shuffle on you.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

I hate thieves. I'll watch for it.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Haha thanks Matt. I will have to take you up on that sometime. Please let me know if you see anything. I really don't think it came off and sank. I took my anchor and wedged it between the rocks and tied it off tight. I couldn't budge that thing it was so heavy with water. It had about 4 inches freeboard until a big wave would come along. The tip top of the wave would wash in but the boat wouldn't move. The worst of the weather had passed but the waves were still just enough to keep filling the boat despite any bailing.


----------



## Bankin' On It

My guess is that you could pull the plug and watch it drain with no waves.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob

Wow I can't believe someone stole your boat. I use to live on Livingston and know a lot of people that live on the lake that would help in something like this. Hate that I didn't see this post the last few days. I will let my buddies around the lake know your boat got stolen and give them the TX#'s. I'll also keep an eye out on Conroe for the boat also.


----------



## 9121SS

WOW! I hate to hear this. Someone would have to go to alot of trouble to leave the lake with it. Put it on their trailer, take it somewhere to hide it then return to get their boat. LL is a big lake. I hope it's still there and it's found.


----------



## ranger374v

Sorry to heard that but I would not think some one would go thought that much problem just to stole a boat. Have u contact game warden maybe they pick it up. Cause if I would think if I see a boat on the rock with no one there make u wonder if that person ok n they may have call Police to report n they have pick it up some how. Just me. I was out there at 5:30 this morning didn't see any thing but the wind was out east n blow at least 10-15 per. I hope u find it, keep us update buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markbrumbaugh

Call the sheriff, if you haven't. They actually recovered one of mine two years later.


----------



## Bankin' On It

I will keep checking with them. I informed a local San Jacinto County Sheriff who happened to be at Browders when it happened. He said they don't deal with the lake itself and that the game warden would be the contact. Once I file the missing/presumed stolen boat report tomorrow they can tell me if they recovered it (if Incan do it without an ID as it was also lost). A phone call to the local warden today was a miss. No reports.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Unfortunately a couple of locals were in Browders when I reported it to them and their immediate comment was that it didn't surprise them at all. Maybe I'm jumping the gun but it seems like the local warden would have known something. It sure feels stolen. Heh.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Wow that really bites. I hope your boat will turn up soon. I've been thinking about getting insurance on my old boat and now that I've heard your story, I'm going to check into it sooner.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Wow that really bites. I hope your boat will turn up soon. I've been thinking about getting insurance on my old boat and now that I've heard your story, I'm going to check into it sooner.


Interesting you wrote this.... For many years I did not insure my boat. After I paid the money for a new engine on it I felt it was worth enough that it was foolish not to get insurance. As it turns out, boat insurance, at least in my opinion, is not too high. Auto insurance in Harris County TX is ridiculous! I guess it all goes by insurance computerized statistics.


----------



## Won Hunglo

Might want to have someone with side imaging run through the area you left the boat. Might not have been stolen but sunk. Never know.


----------



## Cody C

Won Hunglo said:


> Might want to have someone with side imaging run through the area you left the boat. Might not have been stolen but sunk. Never know.


Yup. Would take about 5 mins to find out if it is within a quarter miles of the spot you left it.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Matt said he'd run his and let me know if he saw anything.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Any news BOI?


----------



## Bankin' On It

Nothing...other than considering a deck boat. HA! I haven't been paying attention enough to see if folks on LL are running them. Have you seen any?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Bankin' On It said:


> Nothing...other than considering a deck boat. HA! I haven't been paying attention enough to see if folks on LL are running them. Have you seen any?


No sir I have not. Get something that will suit all of your needs and good luck. The next time I get up, I will invite you along if you want to go. I won't be back up until school starts though. I usually steer clear of livingston from June through August.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattsfishin

I will go by there tomorrow with the side scan and see if I can see anything. I would not suggest a deckboat for Livingston's open water. They are good boats but a center console might serve you better if you are going to fish Livingston. Something that can handle a little rough water.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Fishin' Soldier said:


> No sir I have not. Get something that will suit all of your needs and good luck. The next time I get up, I will invite you along if you want to go. I won't be back up until school starts though. I usually steer clear of livingston from June through August.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


That'd be great. Thanks.



Mattsfishin said:


> I will go by there tomorrow with the side scan and see if I can see anything. I would not suggest a deckboat for Livingston's open water. They are good boats but a center console might serve you better if you are going to fish Livingston. Something that can handle a little rough water.


I am in that classic position of trying to figure out a combination boat for the family and fishing. If it was just me I'd get a Kenner or a RedFin or one of the many other nice v hulls I see. I really like the room of a pontoon but don't want to haul that house around every trip and I realize how limited I'd be on those windy days. I am curious about the v-hull deck boats. I thought those were supposed to handle chop better? Some have self bailing hulls. I've seen what LL can do though. Even those v-hulls on the deck boats flatten out from about midship to the rear.

Whatchall think about the fish and ski hulls? Or the bowrider hulls? (for LL)


----------



## Bankin' On It

Because of the kids and the chop I even considered a cuddy cabin until I snapped out of it. (no offense to cuddy owners) I just don't fit in one (based on the length I can afford). Fishing would have been tough with more than 3 folks too.

To add a fancy cosign to this equation...I need it to have an outboard motor and saltwater capable. It looked like they ran those Hurricane deck boats alot in Florida. I figured that meant they could handle some 1-3 foot chop. Man I'm so confused. HA! (tequila shot)

Ugh.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Bankin' On It said:


> *It looked like they ran those Hurricane deck boats alot in Florida. I figured that meant they could handle some 1-3 foot chop. *Man I'm so confused. HA! (tequila shot)
> 
> Ugh.












Aw maaaaaan. HO-KAY! So How about those bow riders and fish and ski hulls for LL again? Heh.


----------



## big-john

I'm sorry that you lost your boat. I hope it works its way back to you.


----------



## Boomhauer75

Bankin' On It said:


> Because of the kids and the chop I even considered a cuddy cabin until I snapped out of it. (no offense to cuddy owners) I just don't fit in one (based on the length I can afford). Fishing would have been tough with more than 3 folks too.
> 
> To add a fancy cosign to this equation...I need it to have an outboard motor and saltwater capable. It looked like they ran those Hurricane deck boats alot in Florida. I figured that meant they could handle some 1-3 foot chop. Man I'm so confused. HA! (tequila shot)
> 
> Ugh.


Matt (Daddy) has a good point. The Hurricane is not a good rough water boat. You have to go slower in rough Livingston waters when it happens. I traded in our Kenner for the Hurricane and do not regret it. Both boat's have positives and negatives. The Kenner was an awesome rough water boat. The Hurricane we have is very open & has plenty of room. We got the fishing model 19 footer and so far we are happy with it. Wife wanted something more comfortable.

The only thing I miss is my liquid smooth Suzuki 140 binnacle control? I love my e-tec 150 on the hurricane but man is she stiff when trolling.

If you want to see a Hurricane up close & personal let me know. You can come drool on mine.

Boomer
(Matt's Son):rotfl:


----------



## Boomhauer75

Here is ours on the day I brought her home.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

There is no such thing as the perfect all around boat. I have been around boats all my life, but have never been in a pontoon. Many lake locals use them for some reason. MANY years ago, a buddy had a deck boat style, an 18' Falcon Stingray that was awesome. There is a huge choice among CC's.


----------



## Swampus

Sorry to hear about ur boat not showin' up.

This is a boat I decided to get for my kids (Keith my always fishing Pro) and buddies fishing/tubing/ski--it is a 20'er (19) and has good walls for safety--handles waves like a champ--North Jetties to the Conroe Crazys--good HP with the Rude--T-Top is a must for us--fish 2 up front and 2 in the back where the beverages are!

I hope U find a good rig for ur needs--I did not rush in a deal--looked at many boats till I saw this one and went and bought her cash money.--always do a compression check.......

Good luck!

swamp


----------



## Bankin' On It

Those are really nice boats. Is there a built in head on that deck boat? Thoughts?

I was looking at a Sea Pro today. Looked a lot like the Striper boat there. The wife and kids liked it. I was surprised. Well, actually I told them we could get an upholstery shop to form fit some removable cushions for the bow when not fishing. It seems to be a good solution. Buy a solid fishing boat and get a removable cushion custom built for the bow for the girls. Might be on to something. Heh.


----------



## Swampus

The raised front deck is nice for layin' out --It can be distracting......:biggrin:I have bean bags to throw up there for kickin back--has a live well and a storage up there for the anchors and gear also--front of the CC has a cushion for the back rest and I put a cooler there for the seat--Both sides in the back corners are live bait doors/storage/seats w/ back rest--well thought out boats.

This is a Stripper in the class. here on 2nd page a step bigger than mine w/ cab/toilet--"Dargle"--2cool spons. for $7400. (pic)--may be worth a look. Bit dif. design.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Boomhauer75 said:


> ...The only thing I miss is my liquid smooth Suzuki 140 binnacle control? I love my e-tec 150 on the hurricane but man is she stiff when trolling.
> Boomer
> (Matt's Son):rotfl:


Do you mean the steering? The shifting? Just what? I think there are friction adjustments.


----------



## Boomhauer75

Whitebassfisher said:


> Do you mean the steering? The shifting? Just what? I think there are friction adjustments.


Sorry the shifting. I have adjusted everything and still really stiff.

Our boat has a changing room on the back left corner of the boat. Wife put a little porta potty in there.


----------



## whsalum

I have 2 different boats, a 15 ft aluminum open net boat for my catfishing and a Triton TR21 for my bass/white bass fishing trips but if you're llokng for an all around Lake Livingston boat you can't beat the CC. My brother in law has guided up there for years out of a 22ft Triton CC. I would personally look at the 21 ft Nauctic Start or the 21ft Frontier if I were in the market. The Frontier is a GREAT boat for the money.


----------



## Bankin' On It

whsalum said:


> I have 2 different boats, a 15 ft aluminum open net boat for my catfishing and a Triton TR21 for my bass/white bass fishing trips but if you're llokng for an all around Lake Livingston boat you can't beat the CC. My brother in law has guided up there for years out of a 22ft Triton CC. I would personally look at the 21 ft Nauctic Start or the 21ft Frontier if I were in the market. The Frontier is a GREAT boat for the money.


Cool. I'll check those out. Thanks!


----------



## fishin_envy

Like somebody else said, there isn't a perfect boat for all your needs. I have a 22' hurricane and have run it on LL for 15 years, some of it in some pretty rough stuff. It's great for the room and can really get up and run when you need to, but I would rather have a CC when I am just there to fish with people more interested in fishing vs. the comfort of the seats.


----------



## Bankin' On It

fishin_envy said:


> Like somebody else said, there isn't a perfect boat for all your needs. I have a 22' hurricane and have run it on LL for 15 years, some of it in some pretty rough stuff. It's great for the room and can really get up and run when you need to, but I would rather have a CC when I am just there to fish with people more interested in fishing vs. the comfort of the seats.


Thanks. Those are some really nice rides.

I am convinced that a center console is what I need based on the experienced advice I've received. Now I'm trying to get a grip on what size motor for a 19' - 22' center console. I need something powerful enough to pull a ski or tube but doesn't cost $100 in gas every trip if I want to troll.

A 115 hp outboard seems to be about as small as I would want to go and I was leaning towards a 150. Again, with saltwater trips in mind.

Can anyone give me some insight on their motor size and fuel economy?

Thanks!


----------



## GT11

Get the bigger motor on anything you buy. If you are underpowered, you will be unhappy. Gas mileage will also depend on hull style, weight of boat, etc.

My last boat - 19' Bluewave w/ Suzuki 140HP - 4 mpg, 2 guys, loaded with gear, cruise at 32 mph - 34 mph, WOT 46 mph
Current Boat - 22' Blazer Bay w/ Suzuki 225HP - 3.2 - 3.5 mpg, 2 guys, loaded with gear, Cruise at 40 mph - 45 mph, WOT 64 mph, speed really drives the mileage down.


----------



## fishin_envy

My advice is to get a motor that is very near what the boat is rated for. If you don't, you will find yourself having to run near full throttle just to maintain cruising speed. Most CC boats 19' and up are going to take a 140 - 200 hp motor. I have an older 175 hp and I can easily burn through 20 gallons of gas in a day of fishing without trolling. I know that the new 4 strokes are very good on gas economy , and I hear the new fuel injected 2 strokes aren't bad either, but new motors aren't cheap.


----------



## fishinganimal

Just my opinion. I personally have a Yamaha 150 4 Stroke. Not the fastest on the lake but will run 40 on a 21' CC. But the kicker is I can spend 7-8 hrs on the lake and never cut it off trolling and running and burn less than 10 gallons. Usually 7. No oil to mix. No exhaust fumes while trolling. Quiet. You can actually have a conversation running wide open. You do have oil changes every 50-100 hrs at about $60 if you do it yourself. No brainer IMO.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Great info guys I really appreciate it. I never thought about the fact that having a small motor could mean pegging it out just to cruise. My common sense is getting buried by a bombardment of choices. Good point. HAHAHA! Man this dang boat decision isn't getting any easier....it's getting harder! I'm gonna have to work on my parameters. Throwing "saltwater capable" AND "fuel efficient" in the mix has really limited my selection it seems. 

Let me ask this...what is the smallest outboard motor you would use to fish the jetties on an "average" day? Not a perfect day. (say on a 19-22 foot bay boat). I know they each will have their own rating and I will pay attention to that but just from an experience perspective...what size would you feel safe to use?

Point being that I would be willing to use a smaller motor and more fuel on those saltwater days to get to and fro. Since I will be primarily on LL, I'd like to match a motor for that without over doing it and without under doing it for salt. Make sense? I dunno. I'm dizzy. Ugh. Heh. Thanks for the replies and please keep them coming!


----------



## Bankin' On It

fishinganimal said:


> Just my opinion. I personally have a Yamaha 150 4 Stroke. Not the fastest on the lake but will run 40 on a 21' CC. But the kicker is I can spend 7-8 hrs on the lake and never cut it off trolling and running and burn less than 10 gallons. Usually 7. No oil to mix. No exhaust fumes while trolling. Quiet. You can actually have a conversation running wide open. You do have oil changes every 50-100 hrs at about $60 if you do it yourself. No brainer IMO.


YEAH....That's good info! Thanks! How would you feel about taking that out to the jetties on an average day (not perfect conditions)?


----------



## Bankin' On It

Hulls:

Classic V Hull is the current recommendation for the occasional run to the jetties. Better than a modified v or tunnel hull I hear. Whatever works out there should be sufficient for LL, yes? Thoughts?


----------



## Bankin' On It

Is this a modified V hull or a tunnel hull?...or are they the same?


----------



## Byrdmen

I use an aluminum flat bottom on both coastal flats and LL, I suspect that boat you posted will look very much like my next boat. I bet it takes LL chop much better than mine with only a small increase in draft.

I will also agree that if you're ordering new, get the biggest Yami 4 stroke the boat is rated for.

Sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chucktx

Bankin' On It said:


> Is this a modified V hull or a tunnel hull?...or are they the same?


not a tunnel hull.....a pontoon looks like a tunnel hull.....


----------



## Whitebassfisher

The prop is sort of in the way in that pic, so I am not sure. My guess is that there are 2Coolers on the boating forum who could tell though.

If it is a tunnel, I don't think that is what you want necessarily. Tunnels get up better in shallow water, but I think tunnels lose some other types of performance as a trade off.

Some boats like that may be indentical with the exception of tunnel or no tunnel. I mean the front view could look the same. I think a tunnel is to force some water to the prop area to help it get on plane in shallow water, and/or stay on plane in shallow water.

Key words: I *think*
Opinions are like ....


----------



## Bankin' On It

Does that notch in the back indicate a "modified" v-hull?


----------



## Bankin' On It

Thanks WBF.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Bankin' On It said:


> Does that notch in the back indicate a "modified" v-hull?


No, in my opinion that notch does not mean modified V. 
Again, just opinion, but modified V versus deep V has to do with bottom shape. As example a deep V maintains the V all the way through the stern. I would call SS's MRF a deep V. When hanging in the belts you can see the V goes all the way to the stern. A modified V has a V bow but is fairly flat across bottom of stern. Again, no perfect one boat. A deep V takes rough water better, but may not be as stable as people move left to right sitting in calm water. A tunnel can be built into a hull to force water toward prop.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Another opinion, lol. Buying a boat is a big decision. Maybe it is worthy of a new thread.
I am ignorant when it comes to tunnels.

The reason that picture you posted is hard to tell is that too much is hidden by prop and camera angle. The blue boat attached is not a tunnel, the green is.


----------



## fishinganimal

The boat in the pic is basically the same design as mine. I have been to the Jetty several times. And I would not hesitate to run offshore on a flat day. Lets face it you prob won't be running full throttle in the bay or Jetty area for that matter. I have a buddy that has a 200 on his and it will def fly when you need it but if your are weather smart you won't need that extra 15MPH. Plus he gets less MPG because of it. And I have been on Livingston at its worse and some of my friends can testify it handled it well. I pull skiers,tubes and pretty much all around do everything boat.


----------



## fishinganimal

Just like any fishing days down at the coast you have to be wise and have a backup plan. A little too windy head back in the bay. If you go straight VHull you will be limited to deeper water areas but will be more stable and ride the larger swells better. But with the hull shown in the pics you can go anywhere. Creeks for Crappie to offshore. I don't have a jackplate but do regret it but still only draft 8-10" depending on load. Do recommend the jackplate.


----------

